# Spearfishing 4/28



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Went out of the pass around 7:00am on sunday and headed to the Tex Edwards for our first dive. We shot some nice trigger, 1 black snapper, and got up close and personal to a big sandbar shark. It was great visibility and flat conditions. Then we went to the 3 barges and shot 2 sheepshead and 4 black snapper, including the largest one which was 16''. The last spot we went was the bridge rubble next to barges. We free dove it and shot 2 sheepshead and 2 black snapper. Over all a pretty good day.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice mess of fish....


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, very nice mess!

You guy went free diving after diving on scuba?


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

coolbluestreak said:


> Yeah, very nice mess!
> 
> You guy went free diving after diving on scuba?


No I didn't mean to say "free" just dove. My mistake. We did free dive the rubble before any of our dives on our way to the tex edwards just to check it out.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh ok. I was going to say, I don't think that it is safe to free dive right after diving scuba.


----------

